# 1 gallon...needs heat...what to do?



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

I just bought a 1 gallon tank that was on clearance last night for my new crowntail beta Artemis. Thing is my dad keeps the house temperature really low and this morning I found Artemis' tank around 70 degrees. I went to the pet store and they said the smallest heaters they had would probably be to much for the 1 gallon tank since the heater couldn't turn on and off. I'm tempted to purchase a new tank and heater to make sure Artemis' water stays warm since I know it needs to stay between 72 & 82 degrees. Does anyone have any suggestions that don't require buying a new tank? Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I really don't think there is anything else you can do but buy a new tank and a heater. It doesn't have to be a great big tank. Maybe 2 or 2.5 galloons.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

You can get preset heaters at walmart that will work for 1 gallon tanks,

I believe they say for 3 to 10 gallon tanks, pre set to 78 degrees
Here's a picture showing one in the corner of a 1 gallon,
I use to have a tun of them in my gallon tanks here, But I since upgraded to all bigger tanks,

they will work just fine, 
just make sure you unplug them before letting the water level drop below the heater,


----------



## misstang004 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Consider a preset heater and you should be ok*

I would have to you may need a bigger tank but I think 1 gallon is fine. Im sure a preset heater will work with yours since it does kick off when it reaches its a certain temperature. 

I have a 3 gallon tank and I bought the same heater from Walmart that _CHICKLET_ posted...it is about 14 dollars. It keeps my tank around 76-78 degrees.



GOOD LUCK ;-)



Tetra Submerisble Heater For 2-15 Gallon Aquariums. There is no thermostat to set. This heater automatically adjust water to 78 degrees.


----------



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of your suggestions! After posting my question I went back to the petstore and bought a small heater (one that constantly puts out heat) to see how that works...but I'll pry take it back tomorrow and trade it in for a temperature pre-set one like the one guys suggested. I'll let ya' know how it goes!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

you have 2 options actually apart from your normal heater;

an undertank heater! basically just a pad with a plug you
put the tank on. they look great caus you cant see them 
really ha.

or what i have; a heater pad. its a flat piece of rubber with
coils in it. pre set to 76. has 2 suction cups to stick onto
tank. one i have is by HYDOR USA for 2gal - 5gal. 
can also go under gravel


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a 1.5 gal, because that's all I could afford to have at school (sidenote: when I put him in a 5 gal from a friend, he refused to move from his plant; back in his 1.5, he dances and interacts  The size of the tank really depends on the fish). I actually bought a Hydor Mini Heat (small flat heater that suction-cups to the side via a removable cup) for about $10 from PetSmart, I think. Great deal - it worked for his tank, and his bowl for small trips home. Now that I live at home again, it's perfect for his tank all the time.

My mom keeps the heat at about 70*F year-round, because we have a Samoyed. As long as I cover Armand at night, when the house gets down to ~65*F, he's fine. The Hydor is recommended for 2.5 gal tanks, but I think that's if the house is kept at a steady 75*F.

Hope I helped - it's my first post here.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the walmart tetra 2-15 in my one gallon shrimp tank. It works perfet keeps
it right at 77 . I have the same heater in my bettas 2 gallon also.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the Walmart Tetra whisper too and it keeps my 2.5 gallon at about 77-78 degrees.


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

I have these in both my 2 gallons
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3184687&lmdn=Fish

temp stay right at 78-79. I also dont have central heating or air so there is nothing to mess with temp changes really


----------



## CDederick (Mar 24, 2010)

I use the same kind of heater as Mitsufishi does for my 1 gallon, although since my apartment is pretty chilly too, the water stays around a 74-78 degree range. At least I don't have to worry about over-heating him, though. I also turn on my lamp at night (his bowl is on the cabinet next to my bed) and that helps to raise the temperature a few degrees, but never over 80. But I'm also probably going to update my 1 gallon to a 2.5 gallon, so he'll have more room and the water will stay cleaner longer.


----------

